

Barnes & Noble College Moves into Textbook Rental Market - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/11/barnes-noble-college-textbook-rental/

======
thirdstation
How will textbook publishers react to this?

Will they: 1) Publish new editions more frequently? 2) License the books to
rental companies instead of selling them (maybe they already do this, I don't
know)? 3) Require a cut from each rental?

~~~
awa
I think they should go after 3) if this gains traction. They already do 1) BUT
it requires considerable amount of effort from their side and the authors are
not always interested. However, getting a cut from each rental would be quite
lucrative and won't require them to keep churning new editions out.

